# New kid dragging hind legs-help please



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

We had twins born yesterday. They were both kinda small and not real sturdy on their feet. One seemed to lay down more than the other. Today it seems her hind legs just don't stay straight. I can stand her in position, but as soon as she tries to move, her hind leg(s) reverse on her completely and she ends up dragging them behind her to move anywhere. The other kid is much more mobile, but her hind legs seem to bend inward more than normal and she hunches a lot. What are they needing? What should I do?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

1/4-1/2cc BoSe will help.
Not uncommon in Boers especially if dam has not had BoSe a few weeks before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give a Bo-se shot SQ, it will help. Also you can make a brace for her to support the weak area's, but make sure she can get up and down on her own with it on. Do not make it too tight. 

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

We don't have any BoSe and am waiting on a call from the vet. I sent hubby to barn with selenium vit E paste to give dosage stated on tube. How often can you give it without overdoing it?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no experience with the gel but someone who has will likely chime in.
Meantime the kids will be fine, sometimes it takes them a few days to find their rear legs. I once had a kid who literally dragged them for about a week even with BoSe.


----------



## goatkeeper123 (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't seem to post video to show how she looks and drags around. I sure hope it improves. I sent video to vet, just waiting for a reply.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The main thing is to make sure they are getting to eat despite their troubled legs. They always get over it. I don't believe in splinting. Stand them up every now and then when you are checking on them. I think it helps.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> The main thing is to make sure they are getting to eat despite their troubled legs. They always get over it. I don't believe in splinting. Stand them up every now and then when you are checking on them. I think it helps.


100% agree! Even before I could get my hands on Bose or knew of the gel that's how I would do it. If you have nothing better going on just hold her up on her feet, the more often you do it the better. And yes make sure she is able to eat. Hold her up or if the dos is real nasty about having you help bottle feed her. I have a doe every year she has triples and one comes out like that. She is rotten so that's the one that becomes the bottle baby. I think it was 4 days before he was able to get his feet under him this last year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Ask your vet about the gel, I use the injection so not sure how to dose the gel.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We had her on the gel and finally got BoSe from vet, but when we got home she was already up and more mobile. Will probably go ahead and switch to the injectable for a day or two or until she's looking 100% normal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Told ya. She will only need one small dose like a 1/4 cc now that she's up & around. :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS said:


> Thanks everyone. We had her on the gel and finally got BoSe from vet, but when we got home she was already up and more mobile. Will probably go ahead and switch to the injectable for a day or two or until she's looking 100% normal.


 One time 1/4 to 1/2 cc shot will do it, don't give anymore than that. Also there is no need to use the gel ect. Don't overdose her.


----------

